# GoPro Studio error?



## Gallon (May 24, 2014)

I recently just downloaded the Cineform GoPro Studio in hopes to have an easy video editor for my GoPro aside from Sony Vegas. However, I haven't been able to successfully edit and export a video yet. In fact, I can't even make it past the convert stage. So I crop my video and click "Add Clip to Conversion List" and then click "Convert All." It says "Processing 0%" and then in about 5-10 seconds says "Error." I drag my cursor over where it says "Error" and I get "Error Details: Could not build the conversion graph." I haven't touched any of the settings in the GoPro studio and I have tried to redownload the application multiple times.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 24, 2014)

Are you using Cineform studio 2.0? 

I had a similar problem with the first version. Also, videos over 4GB freeze the program and it's a known issue they have yet to correct.

I'm about to start using Corel x7 Ultimate here soon.


----------

